# Engine Problems - Help with Diagnosis



## JPGva (Jul 12, 2005)

My 2002 Nissan Altima (70k miles) was recently diagnosed as needing a new engine because the valve cylinders have become warped and oil is leaking out. The engine will not hold power at idle and the diagnosis was made after the engine shut off as I approached a stop sign. The dealership making the diagnosis cannot get an error code off the engine and the check engine light does not come on. Approximately 3000 miles before the engine died, I had to get the head gasket replaced (this was after a 60K service which lead to the radiator becoming clogged and the engine overheating - this was back in february, I am only including only what I think are the pertinent details to my current problem). The head gasket service was performed in mid-May. The car ran smooth at first. After driving the the car for over two weeks, I had to return the car to the dealership because the car was surging at idle. The dealership diagnosed the problem as miss firing spark plus and the dealership replaced the spark plugs. A few weeks later the engine died leading to a diagnosis of: you need a new engine because the cylinders are warped. This diagnosis was given by a dealership different from the one that performed the head gasket, spark plugs, and radiator replacement. The dealership that did that service (and replaced the spark plugs) says the engine failure is not linked to the head gasket or spark plug replacement because the car ran fine for 3000 miles after replacing the head gasket and 2000 miles after replacing the spark plugs. This dealership further states that warped cylinders does not explain why the engine will not hold power at idle. If there is anyone that can help with any advice or insight, I would greatly appreciate it! Please let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

warped cylinders?

Did you overheat it severly? Only way to warp the cylinders that I can think of.


----------



## JPGva (Jul 12, 2005)

*Answer and Update - Any further thoughts appreciated*

The engine over heated in March after the faulty cooling flush. That lead to the head gasket replacement in mid-May (it took that long because they kept trying to burp the cooling system and could not get the air out - tests on the head only revealed bleading between the 3rd and 4th cylinder at high rpms but no bleading between the cylenders and the cooling system to explain why air was in the cooling system). I would not describe the engine overheat as sever. I got it off the road quickly. No overheats since then. Could I run the car on warped cylinders for that long?

Update: I had the dealership that diagnosed the engine replacement pull the manifold off and look for a cause. While they did not find anything, they could not get a reading off the air flow meter. I am now having that replaced. As part of the engine replacement diagnosis, the dealership told me the car was low on oil and they thought it was burning oil. After they replace the air flow meter, I am going to have them run the engine to see if it will hold power and to see if the oil is leaking out of the engine rather than burning off. If it is leaking, my hope it is leaking from a bad seal after the head gasket was replaced. 

Does anyone have any thoughts given this update? Does any of this make sense? 

By the way, the dealership that could not get a reading on the air flow meter called Nissan's CA technical office and apparently the CA office reported that they are starting to see the air flow meters fail on 2002 Altimas.



Alti9 said:


> warped cylinders?
> 
> Did you overheat it severly? Only way to warp the cylinders that I can think of.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

how does an engine "hold power"?


----------



## JPGva (Jul 12, 2005)

good question, not a great description on my part. What I mean is whether or not the engine will run. My hope is when they replace the air flow meter, the engine will run at idle without stalling out. 

I saw your post to the burning oil issue with the 4 cylinder (my engine as well). Why is the V-6 a better engine? Is the V-6 the same engine as in the new G-35? Or is that the same engine from the Z?



Alti9 said:


> how does an engine "hold power"?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

JPGva said:


> Why is the V-6 a better engine? Is the V-6 the same engine as in the new G-35? Or is that the same engine from the Z?


The Nissan V6 is regarded as the best V6 in the business, and has been named one of the worlds top 10 engines by "wards" auto magazine for 10 consecutive years, the only engine to win this award every year since its inception, in 1995.

It is the same engine that is in the G35 and the Z, as well as the maxima, and every other North American sold Nissan that has a V6 in it.

It is a "modular" engine, and the new 4.0 liter truck engine is based off this same block as well, as was the older 3.0 liter.


----------

